# Yugito vs Tsunade



## Gibbs (May 3, 2013)

Yugito is a perfect Jinchurikki
Tsunade has her full arsenal.

Distance: 25 feet
Location: Unraikyo
Prep: zero
Knowledge: zero

Who wins and why?


----------



## ueharakk (May 3, 2013)

We don't have much feats from yuugito if you restrict her to not being a perfect jinchuriki...

Edit: now that Yuugito is a perfect jink, we can give her Niibi's feats and I think that she would win this match.

Yuugito can fire either* a standard bijuudama*, an attack that will erase tsunade if it hits her directly or near the epicenter, and being a bijuu *she has strength* and durability to contend against tsunade's own strikes.  She would probably be faster than Tsunade while in her nimble cat bijuu mode as the less nimble sanbi was seen to move *cross hundreds of meters very quickly. * *Her fireballs* are probably the most powerful katon (not enton) we've seen in the manga as unlike madara's or gamabuntas, they all their power is concentrated into a *relatively small fireball.  *I highly doubt tsunade can take a couple of direct hits from Ni-bi's fireballs even with Byakugo activated.

In addition to that, it's implied that she can use *bee's bijuuwave* (though on a smaller scale) judging by the *damage the mountains took from her fight.*

I'm not sure how much damage tsunade's punches would do to her, but I doubt they would do much as the only attacks that have really damaged a bijuu so far are: FRS, bijuudama, bijuu horn stab and bijuu suppressing weaponry and even BM Naruto throwing another bijuu into her, an attack that sent her flying a couple hundred meters away didn't seem to do any damage to her.

So end result is Tsunade getting bijuudama'd, bijuuwaved, or fireballed, Niibi can take her hits but she can't take niibis everything else like strength should be pretty much the same.


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2013)

Heh, Yugito has a hairball attack and above average raw speed. That's it. She'll probably run up to Tsunade and try and claw her to death, which ends in the 5th running through her attacks and blasting her upside the face with a lethal fist.

Tsunade is on a completely different level, as her regeneration allows her to walk in to close quarters with Yugito freely, ignoring any injury she sustains from the Jinchuriki's pitiful damage output. Seriously, Yugito was off-paneled by Hidan _with_ access to her Bijuu.


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2013)

Tsunade wins. I don't think that will take too long as well.


----------



## Bonly (May 3, 2013)

I would say that Yugito is the stronger of the two since the former is a Perfect Jin but its hard to tell who would win. Yugito was in one fight and she went full Bijuu Mode when she knew who her enemy was, so its hard to tell what her fighting style is like. Add in lack of feats from the former to really get a good grip on where she stands and nothing she has shown that might be too much for Tsunade until she goes into V2 or higher. No knowledge on Tsunade would be a problem so it depends if Tsunade can get a hit on Yugito before she goes V2 or Bijuu Mode.


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2013)

Nothing changes. Yugito has no knowledge, so when they exchange in Base, Yugito is fatally wounded while Tsunade heals any damage.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 3, 2013)

Yugito will think blocking will work, or that she can over power Tsunade with Jinny goodness.  It won't and she can't.


----------



## ueharakk (May 3, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Nothing changes. Yugito has no knowledge, so when they exchange in Base, Yugito is fatally wounded while Tsunade heals any damage.



Yuugito went full bijuu before even taking any damage from Hidan and Kakuzu, tsunade isn't going to kill yuugito before the later goes full bijuu.


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2013)

You could have a point.

Depends on if Yugito knows that Tsunade is part of the Sannin or the Hokage. If Yugito is under the impression that Tsunade is just some random Shinobi, then she's in trouble.


----------



## Ersa (May 3, 2013)

Full Bijuu Yugito which was beaten by Kakuzu and Hidan.

We don't know how powerful Yugito really is because of that. Either a.) Hidan and Kakuzu are Bijuu level or b.)Her Bijuu mode is really weak.

Based off feats I'd go for the latter, so Tsunade wins in my book.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 3, 2013)

Kakuzu resisted Nibi paw with domu strength, and niether were blown to bits by her fireballs.  Tsunade's strength feats blow domu away, and being giant makes Yugito a huge target for Tsunade.  Not to mention a giant raishinsho target.  Getting bigger is a bad thing when fighting her, since it makes it far more likely for her to connect.


----------



## Jad (May 3, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Kakuzu resisted Nibi paw with domu strength, and niether were blown to bits by her fireballs.  *Tsunade's strength feats blow domu away, and being giant makes Yugito a huge target for Tsunade.  Not to mention a giant raishinsho target.  Getting bigger is a bad thing when fighting her, since it makes it far more likely for her to connect.*



When I read that, you might as well just throw up your hands and say she can beat any Bijuu, because they are all large targets. I highly doubt Raishinsho will work on giants.


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2013)

Loosing to Hidan just makes me thing alot less of Yugito's capabilities.


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Loosing to Hidan just makes me thing alot less of Yugito's capabilities.



The first beats are not that strong
1tails, lost to Naruto, 4th Kazekage. 
2tails lost to Hidan
3tails lost from one jutsu which was C1

(if the 3tails was THAT weak, then what do you expect for who are weaker than him!)

4tails lost to Kisame. 

and so on.


----------



## Jad (May 3, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> The first beats are not that strong
> 1tails, lost to Naruto, 4th Kazekage.
> 2tails lost to Hidan
> 3tails lost from one jutsu which was C1
> ...



Actually the  three tails, probably lost more than to just C1. The fact that Obito helped, could have meant he shoved bombs inside of it.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 4, 2013)

Jad said:


> When I read that, you might as well just throw up your hands and say she can beat any Bijuu, because they are all large targets. I highly doubt Raishinsho will work on giants.



Part of it is that Nibi has fodderiffic showings, and Guy and Kakashi seemed to do just fine fighting it and 5 other tailed beasts at the same time.

When you get to Bijuu like the one tails, it's made of sand, and punching sand isn't very effective I don't think.  Then we have the 9 tails, that can nuke mountains with bijuudama, and however she hits it, it probably gets mad blasts her to nothing.  (Though Suigetsu and Raikagenaught survived the Hachibi's, and at least for Suigetsu I don't....meh.  Nine tails is better.)  The slug thing has a slimey acid body that's probably not good to touch directly as well, despite how much I want to say it loses just for having an awful design.  

On the topic of brute strength harming beasts, we also have the mind feats of Naruto effectively suplexing the Kyuubi, and that seemed to actually work, but those are mind feats and Naruto did start the match by flying.  So using raw power is, at best, a mixed bag on the tailed beasts, if you really want me to get into it.
----------------------
My only reservation on raishinsho working because it seems like you shouldn't be able to mess up tailed beasts with a tap for narrative purposes, but just being big doesn't seem like a good reason to get a pass on a nervous system shock.


----------



## joshhookway (May 4, 2013)

Nibi bijudama erases Tsunade


----------



## katanalauncher (May 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Loosing to Hidan just makes me thing alot less of Yugito's capabilities.



HIdan is very deadly when working with Kakuzu,Akatsuki teams are usually a lot more powerful than their strength added individually. This is even more so for Kakuzu and Hidan.
It's not like Tsunade have any chance against the zombie duo anyway,


----------



## ueharakk (May 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Loosing to Hidan just makes me thing alot less of Yugito's capabilities.



It was hidan and kakuzu vs yuugito, not just hidan and his abilities are a bijuu's worse nightmare, as it makes the super durability and massive HP of bijuus and bijuu mode irrelevant.  

Yuugito went into that fight with no knowledge, something that massively amplifies Hidan's effectiveness.

Put tons of other kage level shinobi would also lose to the duo in Yuugito's position of fighting hidan and kakuzu (especially hidan) with no knowledge.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Put many other kage level shinobi in yuugito's position of fighting hidan and kakuzu (especially hidan) with no knowledge and the will lose as well.




There's a long list of Kage Level opponents that could mop the floor with the Zombie duo.


----------



## ueharakk (May 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> There's a long list of Kage Level opponents that could mop the floor with the Zombie duo.



sure, but is that with or without knowledge? 

And I'm addressing your claim that her losing to hidan (and kakuzu) is somewhat indicative of Yuugito's place among shinobi. 

Thus if there are other shinobi who also lose to the zombie duo without knowledge, then wouldn't you agree that listing them would give us a more accurate picture of where she stands?

btw, if it's about Sasuke, you are better off not arguing with IpHr0.... just saying.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 4, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> It was hidan and kakuzu vs yuugito, not just hidan and his abilities are a bijuu's worse nightmare, as it makes the super durability and massive HP of bijuus and bijuu mode irrelevant.
> 
> Yuugito went into that fight with no knowledge, something that massively amplifies Hidan's effectiveness.
> 
> Put tons of other kage level shinobi would also lose to the duo in Yuugito's position of fighting hidan and kakuzu (especially hidan) with no knowledge.



Yugito lead them into a trap, choosing the location and trapping them in the sewer.  She still lost.


----------



## ueharakk (May 4, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Yugito lead them into a trap, choosing the location and trapping them in the sewer.  She still lost.



how did trapping them with her in the sewer aid her or give her an advantage in any way? 


Do you think her katon-oriented abilities were somehow enhanced by the fact that she chose to fight her opponents over a large body of water?

All it did was make it harder for the akatsuki to escape.....which they were not planning on doing anyway.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 4, 2013)

No knowledge? 25 feet? 

Tsunade jumps into the air, drops a Tsūtenkyaku, and Yugiito tries to counter it with her claws/jump out of the way, and either dies horribly, or trips up, and then Tsunade follows up by punching her in the face.​​


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 4, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> HIdan is very deadly when working with Kakuzu,Akatsuki teams are usually a lot more powerful than their strength added individually. This is even more so for Kakuzu and Hidan.
> It's not like Tsunade have any chance against the zombie duo anyway,



As Rocky said,  there's a long list of Kage Level opponents that could mop the floor with the Zombie duo and Tsunade is one of them, so that's not much of an argument.

Tsunade curbstomps Yugito. She hasn't shown enough feats for me to believe she can keep up with Tsunade, and if A's physical strength is enough to subdue the Hachibi, Tsunade is certainly strong enough to subdue the Nibi, so her "tanking" Tsunade's hits is bullshit, and the Nibi isn't killing Tsunade while she has Byakugou active.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 4, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> No knowledge? 25 feet?
> 
> Tsunade jumps into the air, drops a Tsūtenkyaku, and Yugiito tries to counter it with her claws/jump out of the way, and either dies horribly, or trips up, and then Tsunade follows up by punching her in the face.​​



This. The Hokage literally stomps.

Also what narut0ninjafan said, Matatabi isn't tanking Tsunade's blows.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 4, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> how did trapping them with her in the sewer aid her or give her an advantage in any way?
> 
> 
> Do you think her katon-oriented abilities were somehow enhanced by the fact that she chose to fight her opponents over a large body of water?
> ...



I don't know why Yugito thought it was a good idea.  Either there's something we don't know, or Yugito wasn't as smart as she thought she was being.  

The only reason I can think of is that she wanted to trap them in a room so she could transform freely without endangering civilians and villagers.  But whichever way she acted like she was being clever.


----------



## ueharakk (May 4, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> I don't know why Yugito thought it was a good idea.  Either there's something we don't know, or Yugito wasn't as smart as she thought she was being.


yuugito simply trapped them there because she thought that she could kill them herself, and thus closed off all the exits to ensure that they would not be able to escape.



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> The only reason I can think of is that she wanted to trap them in a room so she could transform freely without endangering civilians and villagers.  But whichever way she acted like she was being clever.



sure, another possibility



narut0ninjafan said:


> As Rocky said,  there's a long list of Kage Level opponents that could mop the floor with the Zombie duo and Tsunade is one of them, so that's not much of an argument.


with no knowledge, who are these guys on the long list of kage level opponents that could mop the floor with the zombie duo?  Only the high tiers and people who have super effective movesets.  There are certainly many kage level opponents that would beat tsunade that would also lose to the zombie duo no knowledge, and the ZD have a moveset perfect for taking out giants.



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Tsunade curbstomps Yugito. She hasn't shown enough feats for me to believe she can keep up with Tsunade, and* if A's physical strength is enough to subdue the Hachibi,* Tsunade is certainly strong enough to subdue the Nibi, so her "tanking" Tsunade's hits is bullshit, and the Nibi isn't killing Tsunade while she has Byakugou active.


When in the hell were Ei's hits ever stated or implied to be enough to subdue the Hachibi?  At best, he can counter Bee's V1 state, that's it.

Byakugo active or not, how the hell is tsunade going to survive a TBB?  or multiple fireballs?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 4, 2013)

> When in the hell were Ei's hits ever stated or implied to be enough to subdue the Hachibi? At best, he can counter Bee's V1 state, that's it.
> 
> Byakugo active or not, how the hell is tsunade going to survive a TBB? or multiple fireballs?


You know I'm not the one who said that.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (May 4, 2013)

unlike the akatsuki pairs, i dont think the kages abilities are suited to capturing jinchurikis so id think Yuugito would win a tough battle vs Tsunade.

Yuugito is pretty featless, but there are certain abilities that jinchurikis canonically have that give her the adv. even if she didnt get to show them.


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> It was hidan and kakuzu vs yuugito, not just hidan and his abilities are a bijuu's worse nightmare, as it makes the super durability and massive HP of bijuus and bijuu mode irrelevant.
> 
> Yuugito went into that fight with no knowledge, something that massively amplifies Hidan's effectiveness.
> 
> Put tons of other kage level shinobi would also lose to the duo in Yuugito's position of fighting hidan and kakuzu (especially hidan) with no knowledge.



being together doesn't mean they fought her together! 
we know that there is 1 jin for each. 

Diedara defeated the 3tails by himself, Obito didn't do anything!
Kisame fought Roshi by himself and Itachi did nothing
Diedara fought Gaara by himself, Sasori did nothing! 
Pain fought Naruto by himself, Konan did nothing

is there any proof that they fought her together?


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> with no knowledge, who are these guys on the long list of kage level opponents that could mop the floor with the zombie duo?  Only the high tiers and people who have super effective movesets.




Any Sharingan or Rinnegan user, Minato, Gai, Both Raikage, Bee, Both Tsuchikage, Naruto, Deidara, Orochimaru, All the Sages, etc. etc. Gaara, Sasori & Kisame are debatable.




> There are certainly many kage level opponents that would beat tsunade that would also lose to the zombie duo no knowledge, and the ZD have a moveset perfect for taking out giants.




There might be like three. Like I said before, Sasori, Kisame, and Gaara are debatable against Tsunade or the Zombie duo without knowledge.

Hidan does have an advantage over large targets because they're easier to scratch. But Yugito wasn't some random frail giant, and Hidan was the person to finish off this supposed mountain buster.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 4, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> Diedara defeated the 3tails by himself, Obito didn't do anything!



Link removed

Nope.



> is there any proof that they fought her together?



I see no reason why he wouldn't. It's a high-level priority for Kakuzu to capture Yugito, given how seriously he takes his position in Akatsuki and his massive respect for Pain. He also thinks Hidan is a complete idiot; he wouldn't trust him to do anything that significant on his lonesome.


----------



## The World (May 4, 2013)

If Yugito has full control of her Bijuu, she nukes Tsunade.

Simple as that


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Link removed
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...



- I can't see that link, may you use Manga panda or stream, or anything else? Please. 

- Kakuzu only cares for money, even if he thinks of Hidan as an idiot, he had never thought
of him as a weak person, he even admit that he can't kill him no matter how much he tried. @.@


----------



## ueharakk (May 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Any Sharingan or Rinnegan user, Minato, Gai, Both Raikage, Bee, Both Tsuchikage, Naruto, Deidara, Orochimaru, All the Sages, etc. etc. Gaara, Sasori & Kisame are debatable.



Gai isnt beating the zombie duo with no knowledge... he always starts his fights off in base.
Hebi Sasuke isn't beating them with no knowledge either...
Deidara isn't beating them even with knowledge, Raiton gian negates all of deidara's big explosives before they detonate, domu blocks any of his non-c3 bombs.
Armless Orochimaru isn't as well.... 
Kisame isn't beating them with no knowledge either

and all the rest of the guys you've listed stomp Tsunade so just saying there are tons of kage-levels that stomp the duo says nothing about how a person they beats does against tsunade.






Rocky said:


> There might be like three. Like I said before, Sasori, Kisame, and Gaara are debatable against Tsunade or the Zombie duo without knowledge.


gaara and sasori are only debatable because their moveset pretty much negates hidan's ability since if you land a hit on gaara, it either oneshots him or it doesn't cause him to bleed, and sasori is even worse.




Rocky said:


> Hidan does have an advantage over large targets because they're easier to scratch. But Yugito wasn't some random frail giant, and Hidan was the person to finish off this supposed mountain buster.



no, his major advantage over large targets wasn't because they are easier to scratch (although that is an advantage) ,it was because his ability made all their super durability and massive amounts of HP due to their size completely irrelevant.

For example, if hidan scratched bee and stabbed himself right in the gut, Bee would take more damage than he did  from the bijuudama that got flicked back at himself.  While at the same time if hidan stabs asuma, it does less damage than a rasengan or chidori would do.  Hell, if Hidan somehow got blood off of the juubi, a stab in his gut would do more damage than a multi-mountain range buster....  Hidan's moveset is almost completely anti-bijuu, and the only reason it's not completely anti-bijuu is because he still has to complete the step of drawing blood.


----------



## Sferr (May 4, 2013)

Yugito nukes Tsunade. The fact that Hidan defeated Yugito (and he wasn't alone) doesn't mean Tsunade is going to. Hidan can do a finishing blow to a fully transformed Jinchuuriki, Tsunade can't or at least her chances are very very low to do it.


----------



## ueharakk (May 4, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> being together doesn't mean they fought her together!
> we know that there is 1 jin for each.


yet, if they did go solo, then they would have entered the fight solo like kisame did, pain did, and deidara did.

Deidara and Tobi teamed up against a bijuu.  We even see Yuugito attack both Kakuzu and Hidan.  
Everything points to 



TorJaN said:


> Diedara defeated the 3tails by himself, Obito didn't do anything!


perfect jink >>>>>>>>> wild bijuu, Obito explicitly stated that his own jutsu defeated the three tails.



TorJaN said:


> Kisame fought Roshi by himself and Itachi did nothing


And we know that because Kisame left to fight Roshi himself while itachi wasn't anywhere near the fight.  



TorJaN said:


> Diedara fought Gaara by himself, Sasori did nothing!


Yeah, and Sasori wasn't anywhere near the fight.



TorJaN said:


> Pain fought Naruto by himself, Konan did nothing


and we know this because she wasn't anywhere near the fight.



TorJaN said:


> is there any proof that they fought her together?


of course there is.  The proof is the fact that in every single example you've listed, the partner that we know isn't in the fight isn't anywhere near the fight while Kakuzu and Hidan both confront Yuugito and get attacked by her. 

Then there's the fact that Hidan and Kakuzu state and are stated many times in their fight to be pulling off combination attacks that they frequently use and practice and the fact that Tobi and Deidara are shown double teaming a single bijuu.

So that's the evidence that heavily suggests that they fought Yuugito together.  Now if you want me to prove that they fought her together, that means you also would have to assert a burden of proof on your own argument in order to prove that they DIDN'T fight yuugito together.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Gai isnt beating the zombie duo with no knowledge... he always starts his fights off in base.




And eventually he realizes he isn't getting anywhere, activates Hachimon, and wrecks face with Hirodura.




> Hebi Sasuke isn't beating them with no knowledge either...




If Hidan can get blood early, then it's a possibility. But seriously, Hidan might get flicker foddered at the begging. Hidan is less reflexive than Deidara, who nearly got flicker foddered. Then Kakuzu dies hard to Sasuke; he cannot handle Kirin.



> Deidara isn't beating them even with knowledge, Raiton gian negates all of deidara's big
> explosives before they detonate, domu blocks any of his non-c3 bombs.




They aren't touching him when he's in the air. Eventually, he either creates a plan to destroy the Ration Mask (Deidara's a clever bastard) or uses C4, which Kakuzu can't negate before detonation. Sasuke couldn't after all...



> Armless Orochimaru isn't as well....




It's debatable if Orochimaru without Ninjutsu is even Kage level. Regardless, In most cases he transforms into the hydra and eats them.



> Kisame isn't beating them with no knowledge either




Again, if Hidan can get blood early then you're right. Otherwise, Samehada eats all Kakuzu's Justu and Kisame eventually games them with Daikoden when he grows tired of hearing Hidan randomly scream.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 4, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> - I can't see that link, may you use Manga panda or stream, or anything else? Please.



It's the page where Tobi exclaims jubilantly about his singlehandedly defeating the Sanbi with some unknown technique, to which Deidara grudgingly responds that he contributed to the former's victory with his clay explosives.

Basically, it destroyed your belief that Deidara won on his lonesome.



> Kakuzu only cares for money, even if he thinks of Hidan as an idiot, he had never thought
> of him as a weak person, he even admit that he can't kill him no matter how much he tried. @.@



So Kakuzu wanting money means he would contradict the direct command from Pain to capture Yugito, despite the former's respect of the leader to the utmost degree? Why the hell, then, did he even bother to chase Yugito if he wasn't going to take down the Bijuu with Hidan?

I also doubt Kakuzu is stupid enough to allow something as powerful as the Bijuu rampage and obliterating everything in its path without contributing to its defeat.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

I think you mean Jinchuuriki 

Yugito didn't have full control over the Bijuu.

Never fired a Bijuudama and her form looks noticeably smaller than the iteration Naruto shared in his mind

Kishi is pretty bad with perspective tho, Naruto seems too big from where he's standing.



I mean look at how small her paw is in comparison to Kakuzu and in the page above all the Jinchuuriki sitting on the Bijuu's heads are tiny pixels.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 5, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> Yugito is a perfect Jinchurikki
> Tsunade has her full arsenal.
> 
> Distance: 25 feet
> ...



As far as I'm concerned, Yugito couldn't hold a candle to Tsunade, even if she had full mastery over the powers of her tailed beast. The Hokage is simply on a different level from the Nibi Jinchuriki, as demonstrated by her feats in combat against the likes of Orochimaru and Uchiha Madara - two of the manga's strongest antagonists.

The lack of knowledge hurts Yugito a lot more than it does Tsunade, as that means she wouldn't be prepared for Tsunade's insanely powerful chakra-enhanced strikes or regeneration techniques, and as a result, she might even attempt engaging the Hokage in CQC, something that should be instantly fatal for even stronger shinobi.

In base, Yugito's feats are limited to transforming her nails into claws that are strong enough to clash with Killer Bee's swords, spitting rodent-shaped fireballs that pursue the target in a manner similar to that of homing missiles, and keeping pace with Bee in CQC...oh, wait, that was only_ after_ Obito gave her the Sharingan, as Bee noted.

Considering that the difference of one Sharingan tomoe alone meant the difference for Sasuke being blitzed and pounded to a bloody pulp by KN0 Naruto and Sasuke beating the tar out of that very same Naruto just a few seconds later, it's fair to say that the Sharingan gave Yugito an immensely high boost in combat speed.

In terms of speed, Tsunade canonically managed to keep pace with someone as fast as Ei, in intercepting characters as fast as Base Bee, Uchiha Madara and KCM Naruto (not full speed, though) - _all just alongside the Raikage,_ and even demonstrated enough speed to synchronize moves with an Onoki-enhanced Ei against Madara.

I'm not saying that Tsunade is as fast as the Raikage, but going by recent feats, she also shouldn't be too far behind Ei either, and her CQC proficiency, supplemented by Byakugou, canonically enabled Tsunade to take out one of Uchiha Madara's Susano'o clones, something the Raikage clearly _couldn't_ do, in spite of his massive speed.

In short, if Yugito engages Tsunade in close-quarters combat, she is dead meat. The Hokage is simply far superior to Yugito in Taijutsu proficiency and a single hit is all she needs to kill the Jinchuriki, considering that her striking strength simply rivaled that of an Onoki-enhanced Ei, who smashed a hole in Madara's complete Susano'o.

Even if Yugito manages to land a hit on Tsunade, either using her cat claws or her potent rodent-shaped fireballs, I don't see Tsunade being in any particular danger, as after all, she managed to endure Mabui's Tenso no Jutsui, in spite of the technique being so deadly that it could rip and tear the bodies of most other ninja to _shreds.

_Not to mention, Tsunade can still fall back on Sozo Saisei or Byakugou in order to recover from any injury that Yugito can give her, as she canonically regenerated from Madara's quintuple dragon blast in a couple of seconds, and made a full recovery from being impaled by Madara's super-sharp Susano'o blades not once, but thrice.

Even if Yugito assumes her two-tailed Version 2 form, or even takes the full form of her biju, I don't see her succeeding against Tsunade. She gains greater physical power and durability, that's for sure, but still not on the level of a complete Susano'o - and Tsunade has both shrugged off Susano'o offenses _and_ broken its defenses.

The only threat that a fully transformed Yugito poses to Tsunade is the biju bomb, and it's highly unlikely, perhaps even impossible for Yugito to survive long enough against Tsunade to realize she needs the biju bomb in order to take her out at all. I still believe Katsuyu can effectively defend her from the brunt of the blast.

After all, a miniature Katsuyu clone managed to survive prolonged exposure to not just KN6 Naruto's highly toxic chakra shroud, but even that of KN8 Naruto, and she also had to survive Chibaku Tensei alongside the Kyuubi too. If a hand-sized Katsuyu clone could do all that, the full-sized real one could survive a biju bomb.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 5, 2013)

^ I agree that Katsuyu _could_ shield her from the blast and survive, but the slug would probably be very hesitant to do so since she wouldn't _know_ if she'd survive such an attack. Furthermore, Tsunade wouldn't exactly force her summon over her as a meat shield against a lethal attack. Pein's gravity blast was different since it was blunt force trauma, and even that mini Katsuyu was fearful of being killed by Naruto's chakra shroud - a large Katsuyu's confidence would certainly falter before a giant bijuu bomb.

Though Yugiito dies long before she can even hope to achieve that form, she will be killed not long after the battle's beginning.​​


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

I don't agree

Why exactly would Yugito not go for her strongest ability?

Assuming she's bloodlusted


----------



## KeyofMiracles (May 5, 2013)

Some of the responses in this thread make me wanna barf. 

-Tsunade isn't beating a Jin who has Full control over their Bijuu. Simple as that. TBB nukes her.
-Yugito was not a Perfect Jin in the manga so don't compare her performance against the Zombie Duo.


----------



## Bonly (May 5, 2013)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Some of the responses in this thread make me wanna barf.
> 
> -Tsunade isn't beating a Jin who has Full control over their Bijuu. Simple as that. TBB nukes her.
> -*Yugito was not a Perfect Jin in the manga* so don't compare her performance against the Zombie Duo.



Yugito was a perfect Jin.



That was said in the databooks. Naruto tries to turn into Kurama. B(or Gyūki) then said that it imploded due to Naruto not being friendly with Kurama. So if Yugito can fully transform into her Bijuu then that means she was friend with her Bijuu and thus a perfect Jin.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

It doesn't say she is a perfect Jin

She didn't have full control over it, nor were any of them friends with it.

Didn't the manga point out the fact that Naruto and B were the only ones to befriend their respective Bijuu?

Oh and apparently Yagura as well had full control, noted by Danzo.


----------



## Bonly (May 5, 2013)

The World said:


> It doesn't say she is a perfect Jin
> 
> She didn't have full control over it, nor were any of them friends with it.
> 
> Didn't the manga point out the fact that Naruto and B were the only ones to befriend their respective Bijuu?



None of the others had enough spot light to know this or not. Proof has been shown, take it or not.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

There is no proof.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 5, 2013)

The World said:


> I don't agree
> 
> Why exactly would Yugito not go for her strongest ability?
> 
> Assuming she's bloodlusted



Because she has no knowledge of Tsunade at all, she doesn't know she's a Kage, a descendant of Hashirama, a Sannin etc. she doesn't even know she's a ninja. 

We have no idea how she would fight if she was bloodlusted against a stranger she doesn't know, she'd probably just get angry and try and stab them with her claws, which works in Tsunade's favor to be honest.​​


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 5, 2013)

Boss summons fought Bijuu before anyway.  Gamabunta has a great track record, and Katsuya is portrayed as the equal to both Gamabunta and Manda.  Besides herself, it's not like she has nothing else to back her up in that type of battle.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Because she has no knowledge of Tsunade at all, she doesn't know she's a Kage, a descendant of Hashirama, a Sannin etc. she doesn't even know she's a ninja.
> 
> We have no idea how she would fight if she was bloodlusted against a stranger she doesn't know, she'd probably just get angry and try and stab them with her claws, which works in Tsunade's favor to be honest.​​


That's some pretty poor reasoning 

It matters not, as a perfect Jin Yugito displayed during the war; that she would be able to tank her own Bijuudama, as all 6 Bijuu were firing it at point blank range and were not worried about destroying themselves.
We've also seen Hachibi tank his own BB, so it would take quite a bit of punches from Tsunade to kill Yugito.



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Boss summons fought Bijuu before anyway.  Gamabunta has a great track record, and Katsuya is portrayed as the equal to both Gamabunta and Manda.  Besides herself, it's not like she has nothing else to back her up in that type of battle.



Gama was barely able to handle a less than full power version of Shukaku

Before even the power inflation of Part 2


----------



## FlamingRain (May 5, 2013)

Have the power inflations of part 2 affected the Bijuus? At least significantly?

I thought Kishi said the Nine Tails casually busted mountains with its tails waaaaay back when.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

I'm talking about actual feats not statements in chapter 1 and it's pilot


----------



## joshhookway (May 5, 2013)

Tsunade is not tanking Bijuudama


----------



## Rocky (May 5, 2013)

Can Yugito even use Bijuudama by herself? I mean, if she could, Hidan and Kakuzu shouldn't have made it to Fire Country.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 5, 2013)

The World said:


> That's some pretty poor reasoning
> 
> It matters not, as a perfect Jin Yugito displayed during the war; that she would be able to tank her own Bijuudama, as all 6 Bijuu were firing it at point blank range and were not worried about destroying themselves.
> We've also seen Hachibi tank his own BB, so it would take quite a bit of punches from Tsunade to kill Yugito.



It definitely matters, since she'll be dead long before she could even hope to turn into her bijuu form and use her bijuudama.

I also find it interesting how you've boldly judged my reasoning as _poor_, and yet failed to rationalise said judgement at all whatsoever.​​


----------



## KeyofMiracles (May 5, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Yugito was a perfect Jin.
> 
> 
> 
> That was said in the databooks. Naruto tries to turn into Kurama. B(or Gyūki) then said that it imploded due to Naruto not being friendly with Kurama. So if Yugito can fully transform into her Bijuu then that means she was friend with her Bijuu and thus a perfect Jin.



Her being able to transform doesn't mean she was a perfect Jin. Especially when the manga clearly noted everyone who could control a Bijuu and Yugito was not one of them and especially when her transformation was inferior to her transformation used by Obito when she became one of his Pain Rikudo corpses.
Kurama


----------



## Bonly (May 5, 2013)

KeyofMiracles said:


> Her being able to transform doesn't mean she was a perfect Jin. *Especially when the manga clearly noted everyone who could control a Bijuu* and Yugito was not one of them and especially when her transformation was inferior to her transformation used by Obito when she became one of his Pain Rikudo corpses.
> 5



This is false. Last time I checked Obito could Kurama, who is a Bijuu, could he not? Was Obito listed in the people who could control a Bijuu? No he was not. 

That statement was based off of the knowledge that Danzo had and its pretty clear that Danzo does not know everything so to say she isn't a perfect Jin due to that one moment when said moment doesn't include someone who we have seen control a Bijuu, doesn't hold much weight for you to say she isn't a perfect Jin.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

Tobi isn't even a Jinchuuriki, what in the good got damn are you talking about?

And Godaime, you haven't even given me sufficient proof of Tsunade killing Yugito before she even fires a Bijuudama, when she has the durability necessary to tank it.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Firing point blank


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2013)

Yugito isn't a perfect jinchūriki (this was never stated anywhere). She has full control over her _transformations_ not her bijū. There's a difference. 

The confirmed perfect jinchūriki are: Naruto, Kirābī and Yagura. That's it.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (May 5, 2013)

Bonly said:


> *This is false. Last time I checked Obito could Kurama, who is a Bijuu, could he not? Was Obito listed in the people who could control a Bijuu? No he was not.*
> 
> That statement was based off of the knowledge that Danzo had and its pretty clear that Danzo does not know everything so to say she isn't a perfect Jin due to that one moment when said moment doesn't include someone who we have seen control a Bijuu, doesn't hold much weight for you to say she isn't a perfect Jin.



Last time I checked Obito was officially pronounced dead and was acting under Madara's name. Who was already credited to be able to control Bijuu. The fact you think Obito would be credited baffles me..

So Danzo has knowledge that Killer B is a Perfect Jinchuuriki but doesn't have knowledge that Yugito is one despite them being from the same village? That makes no sense at all.

Yugito's transformation was clearly smaller when she fought Hidan and Kakuzu than when she fought against Naruto as an Edo Zombie.

Yugito wasn't a perfect Jin nor do you have any proof that she was.

Controlling her transformation=/=Controlling her Bijuu.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

I wasn't referring to you btw


----------



## KeyofMiracles (May 5, 2013)

The World said:


> I wasn't referring to you btw



Ok then. Then ignore my post.


----------



## Bonly (May 5, 2013)

The World said:


> Tobi isn't even a Jinchuuriki, what in the good got damn are you talking about?



And your point is?



KeyofMiracles said:


> Last time I checked Obito was officially pronounced dead and was acting under Madara's name. Who was already credited to be able to control Bijuu. The fact you think Obito would be credited baffles me..



Was Madara and Hashi not officially pronounced dead when Danzo listed them? Does this changes the fact that Obito can control Bijuu? Does this changes the fact that Danzo didn't name him? You seem to miss the point and thats the fact that Danzo doesn't have knowledge on everything for this to be taken as 100 percent true. 



> So Danzo has knowledge that Killer B is a Perfect Jinchuuriki but doesn't have knowledge that Yugito is one despite them being from the same village? That makes no sense at all.



Flawless logic bud. Yugito has never gotten much hype that many people know of her nor was her actions of what she has done been of note like B was. Quite funny how you say this and yet fail to even entertain the idea that Yugito who is from the same village as B, took the same training as him lol.



> Yugito's transformation was clearly smaller when she fought Hidan and Kakuzu than when she fought against Naruto as an Edo Zombie.



And?



> Yugito wasn't a perfect Jin nor do you have any proof that she was.
> 
> Controlling her transformation=/=Controlling her Bijuu.



The proof is there, whether you accept it or not is up to you.


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2013)

Are we forgetting Danzō was the head of Root? As we saw in Kabuto's flashback Root had spies infiltrate every hidden village. 

The idea that Danzō would know nothing of Yugito's abilities is laughable.


----------



## ueharakk (May 6, 2013)

Rocky said:


> And eventually he realizes he isn't getting anywhere, activates Hachimon, and wrecks face with Hirodura.


With hidan's ability to keep up with kakashi 1 vs 1, I highly doubt Gai going at them IC in base is going to escape both of them attacking at the same time without blood getting drawn.






Rocky said:


> If Hidan can get blood early, then it's a possibility. But seriously, Hidan might get flicker foddered at the begging. Hidan is less reflexive than Deidara, who nearly got flicker foddered. Then Kakuzu dies hard to Sasuke; he cannot handle Kirin.


Hidan kept up with kakashi in CQC and simultaneously drew blood from asuma while evading shikamaru's shadow at the same time.  

I doubt he'd do worse than deidara, and even if he does get flicker foddered, with no knowledge it is a perfect opportunity to draw blood against an unaware sasuke who is getting attacked by kakuzu.





Rocky said:


> They aren't touching him when he's in the air. Eventually, he either creates a plan to destroy the Ration Mask (Deidara's a clever bastard) or uses C4, which Kakuzu can't negate before detonation. Sasuke couldn't after all...


Why can't Kakuzu negate it before detonation?  Other than Kirin, none of Sasuke's raiton variants come close to the power of Raiton Gian which took the equivalent of 2 raikiris to equalize and it still ended up harming kakashi in the process.  
Raiton gian is a viable option of hitting deidara in the air, and the further away he is from his targets, the easier it is for them to dodge his attacks.





Rocky said:


> It's debatable if Orochimaru without Ninjutsu is even Kage level. Regardless, In most cases he transforms into the hydra and eats them.


Depends if things like slicing off orochimaru's head or braining him will kill him.




Rocky said:


> Again, if Hidan can get blood early then you're right. Otherwise, Samehada eats all Kakuzu's Justu and Kisame eventually games them with Daikoden when he grows tired of hearing Hidan randomly scream.


Samehada wouldn't eat all of Kakuzu's jutsu especially when it wines and complains about eating a far smaller katon than kakuzu's own.  

Samehada only absorbs a small portion of the chakra of an attack before it gets hit, it's only after it gets hit that it absorbs the majority of the chakra.  Proof of this would be Samehada opting to dodge Bee's V1 stab,  the fact it doesn't absorb all the raiton on bee's blade before it penetrates kisame, and the best one: the fact that bee's V2 chakra horns penetrate samehada after being smashed into it.

So things like katon, fuuton, and especially raiton will do good damage to samehamda.

And if you want to talk about authors portrayal and stuff like that, Asuma drew blood against Kisame and Asuma was getting wrecked by Hidan alone.



Rocky said:


> Can Yugito even use Bijuudama by herself? I mean, if she could, Hidan and Kakuzu shouldn't have made it to Fire Country.


Well the OP has her as a perfect jink and a perfect jink can use the bijuudama. 

In addition to that, it's implied that she can use *bee's bijuuwave* (though on a smaller scale) judging by the *damage the mountains took from her fight.*


----------

